# Running Lights Not Working



## meme17 (May 7, 2009)

Hello this is my first time posting and I need help we just got our outback we took it out this weekend for the first time everything was great until we started to come home and our running lights would not work so we checked brake lights they work we tested everything outside then we checked fuses in truck and trailer all was good still no running lights I am at a loss so please help


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Had a similar problem with ours. On the front of the trailer by the battery is a junction box, inside are the wires for the exterior lights. Our problem was one of the wires had come out of the wirenut connecting all of the running lights together.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Another and common problem is that the main trailer plug or connector on your truck needs to be cleaned. If they don't look clean try to scratch the metal in them a bit then clean with alcohol and a Q-tip. This solved my similar problem.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

To isolate it from the truck electrical and test the trailer wiring, Jumper pin 4 to pin 3. This should turn on the tail lights and the running lights. If it does not then follow the pigtail back to the 4 square box and open it up. This is where all the wires come together for the trailer exterior lights. Disconnect the battery before you dig in but I suspect a loose wire in there. Now if the lights all work with the jumper then you know it is in the truck wiring.


----------



## meme17 (May 7, 2009)

hey everyone thank you so much for helping out so fast
I found out it was the truck wiring harness not trailer so going to fix that right now 
again thanks for the fast response


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> To isolate it from the truck electrical and test the trailer wiring, Jumper pin 4 to pin 3. This should turn on the tail lights and the running lights. If it does not then follow the pigtail back to the 4 square box and open it up. This is where all the wires come together for the trailer exterior lights. Disconnect the battery before you dig in but I suspect a loose wire in there. Now if the lights all work with the jumper then you know it is in the truck wiring.


I do this everynight out camping. People always ask how do you do that. It's amazing how easy it is. looks cool to.
Joe


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jozway said:


> To isolate it from the truck electrical and test the trailer wiring, Jumper pin 4 to pin 3. This should turn on the tail lights and the running lights. If it does not then follow the pigtail back to the 4 square box and open it up. This is where all the wires come together for the trailer exterior lights. Disconnect the battery before you dig in but I suspect a loose wire in there. Now if the lights all work with the jumper then you know it is in the truck wiring.


I do this everynight out camping. People always ask how do you do that. It's amazing how easy it is. looks cool to.
Joe








[/quote]

Add some bling and put a heavy duty flasher relay in there and you will get a few more comments.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

meme17 said:


> hey everyone thank you so much for helping out so fast
> I found out it was the truck wiring harness not trailer so going to fix that right now
> again thanks for the fast response


What was the fault on the truck?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> To isolate it from the truck electrical and test the trailer wiring, Jumper pin 4 to pin 3. This should turn on the tail lights and the running lights. If it does not then follow the pigtail back to the 4 square box and open it up. This is where all the wires come together for the trailer exterior lights. Disconnect the battery before you dig in but I suspect a loose wire in there. Now if the lights all work with the jumper then you know it is in the truck wiring.


I take it that the 12 volts comes from the trailer battery, correct?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

bricker417 said:


> To isolate it from the truck electrical and test the trailer wiring, Jumper pin 4 to pin 3. This should turn on the tail lights and the running lights. If it does not then follow the pigtail back to the 4 square box and open it up. This is where all the wires come together for the trailer exterior lights. Disconnect the battery before you dig in but I suspect a loose wire in there. Now if the lights all work with the jumper then you know it is in the truck wiring.


I take it that the 12 volts comes from the trailer battery, correct?
[/quote]

That would be correct.


----------

